# Débit beaucoup plus lent en TimeCapsule



## ximunbtz (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis ximunbtz, je suis étudiant, j'ai un Mac depuis 2008 (ce qui fait sans doute de moi un récent converti !) que j'utilise comme à peu près la moyenne des étudiants (un peu de bureautique, pas mal d'internet, un peu de photo), et c'est mon premier post sur ce forum. Merci de m'y accueillir.

J'ai un problème un peu étrange (j'ai trouvé des sujets un peu similaires sur divers forums, mais aucun ne répondant précisément à celui-ci - si jamais je n'ai pas suffisamment cherché et qu'un sujet le traite, je suis désolé !). 
Mon réseau m'est fourni par le câble de Numéricable, donc à plus ou moins 20 Mbps. J'ai chez moi deux Time Capsule (de 2e et de 3e générations, toutes deux 802.11n) : une première est reliée en ethernet à ma box d'un côté de ma maison, l'autre me sert, entre autre, de relais (même si je n'habite pas une très grande maison et qu'une seule TC me suffirait, j'ai 2 TC notamment pour sécuriser mes sauvegardes - je suis un peu parano, mais j'ai déjà eu un plantage simultané du DD de mon ordi et de mon DD de sauvegarde, donc je suis devenu méfiant...).
Au début, j'ai l'impression que tout fonctionnait correctement. Depuis quelques temps, mon réseau avait l'air d'avoir considérablement ralenti. J'ai donc fait un test de débit, j'ai à peine 2 Mbps quand ça veut bien. Avant de m'énerver contre Numéricable, j'ai testé le wifi émis directement par la box, sans passer par TC. Et là, surprise, j'ai bien 20Mbps...

J'ai essayé les trucs classiques : mettre à jour le logiciel interne des TC, revenir à une ancienne version, débrancher l'une des TC. Rien n'y a fait.

Je n'y comprends pas grand chose, je ne vois pas comment ni pourquoi une TC 802.11n (qui doit laisser passer 300Mbps, si je ne m'abuse) ralentirait le débit à ce point, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait déjà rencontré ce type de problème et pourrait m'aider ?

Merci à tous !

ximunbtz.


----------



## VeryBigBro (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenu!

Comment as-tu testé le débit?


----------



## ximunbtz (24 Mai 2013)

Merci beaucoup ! 

J'ai fait mon test de débit via les sites http://www.speedtest.net/ et http://www.degrouptest.com/test-debit.php

Et dans les deux cas, c'est peu encourageant !

ximunbtz.


----------



## VeryBigBro (24 Mai 2013)

Ce que tu teste réellement c'est la bande passante de ton opérateur, pas la bande passante entre ta TC et ton mac... T'as quoi comme mac?


----------



## ximunbtz (24 Mai 2013)

Merci pour cette info, c'est déjà un point intéressant !

Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi est-ce que j'ai deux résultats différents suivant que je me connecte via ma TC et via ma box internet (si je testais effectivement le débit de mon opérateur, je devrais avoir la même chose dans les deux cas, non) ?

J'ai un MacBook de 2008 (le macbook 13" en aluminium, juste avant qu'ils ne les appellent macbook pro)...


----------



## drs (25 Mai 2013)

Tu as deux TC, et avec ta box tu as donc 3 antennes wifi chez toi?

Comment est configuré tout ce monde? N'y aurait-il pas quelques interférences?

Ce que tu peux faire, au moins pour tester, c'est de désactiver les wifi inutiles (la box et une TC) et voir ce que ca donne.


----------



## stéphane83 (31 Mai 2013)

Mes soucis ne sont pas résolus avec le wifi de la Time Capsule également.
Directement sur la LiveBox ça fonctionne normalement.
Avec la Time Capsule je ne cesse d'avoir un débit aléatoire avec des vitesses de transmission porches de 0 parfois.
De plus je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle choisit le canal le plus adapté.
La livebox en automatique et sur le 6 alors que la time capsule sur le 1.
Sans compter que le mac ne profite jamais du 5 GHz.
C'est pas au point le wifi chez Apple on dirait.


----------



## drs (1 Juin 2013)

essaye de couper le wifi de la livebox complètement, pour ne laisser que celui de la TC.


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Juin 2013)

drs a dit:


> essaye de couper le wifi de la livebox complètement, pour ne laisser que celui de la TC.



Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait.
Par contre je n'ai rien de renseigner au niveau DNS que cela soit niveau Time Capsule ou Préférences Réseau.
La Time Capsule est configurée en Bridge.
Dois je indiquer les DNS de mon modem quelque part?
Merci.


----------



## djrams10 (17 Mars 2014)

j'ai le meme problème, des nouvelles?



ximunbtz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis ximunbtz, je suis étudiant, j'ai un Mac depuis 2008 (ce qui fait sans doute de moi un récent converti !) que j'utilise comme à peu près la moyenne des étudiants (un peu de bureautique, pas mal d'internet, un peu de photo), et c'est mon premier post sur ce forum. Merci de m'y accueillir.
> 
> ...


----------

